Ask HN: How Do I Contribute to Open Source Golang Projects? - karsinkk
======
christophberger
If you want to contribute to the Go project itself, this article is a good
start: [https://blog.gopheracademy.com/advent-2016/contributing-
to-t...](https://blog.gopheracademy.com/advent-2016/contributing-to-the-go-
project/)

For all other Go projects, check the project documentation or ask the
maintainer(s) if and how you can contribute. This should not be different from
any other (i.e., non-Go) open source project.

